# keymaps: sarò deficiente?

## blueVelVet

Salve a tutti. 

Sono estremamente contento che ci sia finalmente un forum in italiano per gentoo   :Razz: 

Uso la 1.4rc3, da poco infatti mi sono deciso a spianare la gloriosa 1.2 che funzionava da quasi 10 mesi !!!

Il quesito è stupido, ma non so che pesci pigliare:

-ho settato KEYMAPS="it" in /etc/rc.conf;

-ho visto che keymaps è presente nel runlevel di boot;

... ma le varie a,e,u accentate sono sostituite, in console e in X, da caratteri incomprensibili !!!

Dopo aver "emerso" (che neologismo simpatico !!! ) mozilla 1.2.1... magicamente in Xterm e nel browser le lettere accentate sono visibili !!!

Come faccio a farle funzionare anche quando non sono in X, ma semplicemente in console?

Sono sicuro che esiste una STUPIDISSIMA risposta...

----------

## cerri

KEYMAPS (che dovrebbe essere settato su it_IT, cmq) non interessa X.

Prova a dare un'occhiata al file /etc/X11/XF86-Config-4

----------

## blueVelVet

Oooooooooopppppppppsssssss...

mi correggo, la var in questione è KEYMAP (in /etc/rc.conf)

----------

## IgaRyu

non ci siamo ... la nazionalizzazione delle tastiere (e tuto il resto) tra console e X sono due cose completmaente indipendenti. 

Per assurto puoi avere la console in italiano ed X in cartteri cirillici ....  :Smile: 

Devi settare X a parte tramite il tuo Wmanager

Se porprio caccia quanto segue in /etc/conf.d/local.start

ebegin Loading IT keyboard

        /bin/loadkeys it &>/dev/null

eend 0

Ed il problema per la console e risolto .)

----------

## malteo

Un dramma quando usi irssi eh?  :Very Happy: 

Inserisci

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

```

in /etc/rc.conf e il gioco è fatto  :Smile: 

----------

## blueVelVet

Grazie mille arkangel: ADESSO il problema è risolto ( /bin/loadkeys it è la prima cosa che ho fatto, per questo mi chiedevo cosa non funzionasse... ma non si capiva? ).

Per scrupolo, visto che preferisco sempre imparare a pescare:

-come fa un comune mortale a districarsi nella dir /usr/share/consolefonts fra tutte le codifiche a disposizione?

Io pensavo che default8x16 potesse andare, poi ho verificato che lat0 è effettivamente l'equivalente di ISO 8859-15 (con l'euro)... ma senza la tua dritta come capivo quale set di fontas utilizzare?

Grazie ancora.

----------

